# Original BLACK Fastback Frameset + More



## Baldy Jeff (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice original paint on this March '67 frameset - Frame does have a few nicely done older touchups, but none on guard - $350 plus shp - Trades considered - 
 Also have another original black guard is slightly lesser condition , a black powdercoated bare '67 fastback frame + more misc fastback parts - 
 PLEASE em,ail direct, as I don't check this forum often - mludwig5@sbcglobal.net
Thanks!


----------

